# eas | VF480 Supercharger Installation - E46 M3



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Wanting to add more power to his 2006 M3, this customer came to our facility to have VF Engineering's VF480 supercharger system installed. VF Engineering chose to supercharge the E46 M3 to add to already superior throttle response and give wild mid-to-top end power with the centrifugal Vortech V3-SQ supercharger. Maintaining the original BMW quality, smoothness and reliability were all key factors in VF's design. By harnessing the reliability of Vortech superchargers, the quality of their custom software, their 15 years of supercharging experience and a worldwide OEM supply network, VF Engineering has created the ultimate supercharger system for the ultimate driver's car.


2048x1024

*VF480 Kit Components & Features*
- Vortech V3-SQ SuperQuiet SC supercharger
- 5.5-6.0 psi supercharger pulley setup
- Bosch MAF housing with recalibration
- Replacement cast intake manifold
- Slide-in air/water heat exchanger for intake manifold
- VF CNC machined 6061 aluminum bracket system
- VF custom molded 3 gallon water reservoir system
- OEM front center water radiator with OEM hangers and water lines
- Bosch water pump
- OEM BMW idler pulleys
- Stage 1 OEM High flow spray pattern matched fuel injectors
- VF Custom molded polypropylene ducting
- VF Custom tuned cast supercharger intake
- High flow Greddy Type R overrun bypass valve system
- Bypass valve spring upgrade
- Custom crank case ventilation system
- 4 ply silicon couplers with OEM screw clamps
- Replacement OEM serpentine belt
- K&N induction filter with cold air intake
- Custom tuned software flash
- Precision Made in the USA
- Top speed governor removed
- 1 year unlimited mileage limited product warranty

PSI: 5.5-6.0
HP: 480 (Stock: 333)
Torque: 340 (Stock: 262)


2048x1024



2048x1024


2048x1024

Removing the OEM intake manifold.

2048x1024


2048x1024

Upgrading the spark plugs.

2048x1024

Upgrading the fuel injectors.

2048x1024


2048x1024

Installing the VF intake manifold with cartridge style aftercooler.

2048x1024

Installing the Vortech V3-SQ supercharger.

2048x1024


2048x1024

Bosch water pump installed.

2048x1024

OEM front mount intercooler installed.

2048x1024

VF custom molded 3 gallon water reservoir system.

2048x1024

Stack boost and AFR gauges installed in the ATI ePod steering wheel gauge pod.

2048x1024


2048x1024


2048x1024

Studio photos.

2048x1024


2048x1024


2048x1024


2048x1024


2048x1024


2048x1024

*Dyno*

1280 x 752






With an extra +133WHP and +50WTQ, the end result is an E46 M3 that has been woken up. The beauty of this kit is that the car still feels 100% stock when cruising on the highway or putting through the city, but give it some gas and you'll be pushed hard into your seat.


----------

